# Biesemeyer fence and air compressor



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thought I'd give first crack at these to you guys before listing on classifieds or Craigs LIst. My saw came with a Biesemeyer Commercial fence that cuts 20" left and 32" right. Needless to say, the first project I wanted to do needs 36" so I bought another longer one. The one I have is virtually new - probably a half dozen or so cuts. It does have some slight surface rust on the rail (don't know how to prevent that) but it doesn't affect the operation at all. It also includes the table extension shown on the right - 12" wide X 27" deep. I also have an OLD Montgomery Ward 2 hp compressor. I bought a bigger compressor for my shop and my garage isn't wired for 220 so I have no use for this one any more. It is a twin cyl model - not one of those wimpy diaphragm models. I've run impacts, air ratchets, small grinders etc. over the years. Runs great. Downside - missing the handle, one wheel wobbles, it's pretty dirty after sitting under a workbench for years and it's 220 only. If you need either just make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------

